# Ozzy!!!!



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

My new baby came home tonight!!! So excited!!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations on the new arrival..post lots of pics!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats on your new baby! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

excited for you!! cant wait 2 see photos!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

congrats  we need pics


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Your keeping us in suspense, we NEED pics!!!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

congrats but we need the pictures!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats!!
Although this should have been in the pic section with lots of pics! lol


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Congrats, How exciting...yes we need photos...


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh what a sweeti,any names ?


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

> Oh what a sweeti,any names ?


his name is Ozzy, and thank you


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, little love bug Ozzy.. That first pic shows off your adorable and cuddly face!
Again, congratulations, he is a little sweetheart, and will bring you lots of joy..


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

aw he is adorable, how old is he?


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

he's seven and a half weeks old.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Congratulations!  He is precious!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww he's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone! He's very sweet.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

AWWWW!!! HOW cute! He is just adorable! Congrats again!


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

What a cutie!!!! Congrats and I wish you years of happiness together!!!!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ozzy is extreamly cute!!! x


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you all so much. He's been nothing but a joy, does like to chew though.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwww, what a sweet baby!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

aw...baby chi..the most adorable kind !!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww he is gorgeous!
Enjoy him! x


----------

